# Celtics Win; McDyess looks solid.



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

The Celtics ended up beating the Knicks by 12 or so, didn't look too bad.

Antionio McDyess had 17 points and 17 boards, in 32 minutes. 6-10 from the field, 5-12 from the line.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

How did the Knicks get beaten by 12 with McD doing all of that damage?

Also, how did the Celtics point guard do - probably more to the point - who was their point?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Our PG did very great Delk started the Game SWill Played also a lot and Bremer got a few steals, overall the new additions can really play. I am happy.:gbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Sounds good! Which player did better as a point, Shammond or Bremer, in your opinion?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

SWill was great, Bremer is not bad but didn't get alot of minutes as the PG, Delk and Bremer were on the court at the same time (most of the time) and Bremer let Delk handle the point. But Bremer did make a few nice defensive stops. I really liked the way Baker played, passing, scoring, and rebounding.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> The Celtics ended up beating the Knicks by 12 or so, didn't look too bad.
> 
> Antionio McDyess had 17 points and 17 boards, in 32 minutes. 6-10 from the field, 5-12 from the line.


How did Baker do?? Or did he sit out, due to his injured finger??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Celtics Win; McDyess looks solid.*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> How did Baker do?? Or did he sit out, due to his injured finger??




Anyway here is a recap http://www.nba.com/games/20021008/BOSNYK/recap.html
I know it doesn't tell much but Baker (as I said earlier) was awsome.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Celtics Win; McDyess looks solid.*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is very good news for the C's!!! Baker is looking for that RE-START to his career :yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Aqua. I was kind of curious as to how the point situation would be started in the preseason. Did Baker play center or play against McD when you were watching?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I watched the game. The C's played ok, not great. After all, this was only the Knicks, and they were without Sprewell (obviously) and Houston. The game was sloppy, with many fouls and other violations called.

Walker, Baker and E. Williams played well. Baker made a couple of nice feeds and looked ok on defense. Pierce played badly. Kedrick Brown had a nice slam (on a feed from Baker) but was otherwise so-so.

There was no problem without KA. Delk shot well, but did not play a particularly good floor game. Shammond Williams looked very good. He's quick and can beat people off the dribble. JR Bremer shot miserably from the outside but otherwise played well. He had a couple of nice drives and played tough defense. He had no trouble beating the Knicks' press toward the end of the game.

Bruno Sundov is interesting. He has nice instincts on offense and he can shoot. Defensively he has to improve his footwork. At least he keeps his hands up.

On the other side, McDyess looked very good and Charlie Ward was his typical scrappy self, but otherwise the Knicks were unimpressive. It is going to be a long season for them.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't think you can pull anything out of game much less a preseason game against one of the worst teams in the east w/out spree and not to mention probably in my opinion the worst coached team in the nba. Personally I wouldn't take anything positive out of this game...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I don't think you can pull anything out of game much less a preseason game against one of the worst teams in the east w/out spree and not to mention probably in my opinion the worst coached team in the nba. Personally I wouldn't take anything positive out of this game...



True, but you can begin to get a sense of individual players and what they can do, and how they fit together. There were several guys I've barely seen play before, e.g. Bruno Sundov and Shammond Williams, and I haven't seen McDyess in years.

I haven't formed an opinion on Cheney. He doesn't have a lot to work with. But I definitely think Scott Layden ought to be fired. Imposing that huge fine on Sprewell was pure idiocy. Sprewell is the heart of that team. Sure he's got a temper, but the Knicks knew that when they acquired him, didn't they? It was a freak accident that could happen to anyone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't know about you guys but I was REALLY impressed, for the most part that Walker and Pierce didn't have to score 20 points to win, in fact Walker had 15 and Pierce 13


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks like Boston finally has a team. The Kenny Anderson trade was a good move, afterall.

I'm glad to hear McDyees is solid. Hopefully the Knicks will start winning games when Spree and Houston plays.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Dyess & Baker are under the microscope. I'm sure everyone is just anxious and curious to see how these 2 players will end up this year. I honestly think, If they remain healthy, focused, play up to their potential and what they're capable of, they will really help their teams out a lot. Good news thus far for the C's and Knicks :bbanana:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Unbelievable you are evaluating a trade on one preseason game against one of the worst teams in the east. I am sorry but preseason games arent the best pedictors of how a team is going to do. Evaluate the trade in april when they have played games that have mattered.


----------



## nyknicks888 (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok first things first, The knicks lost by 9, not 12 (100-91), second, mcdyess looked pretty damn solid...and vin baker looked alright he only had 9 pts, but had some nice assts. Mcdyess is the one looking to restart his career after his numerous leg injuries.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Unbelievable you are evaluating a trade on one preseason game against one of the worst teams in the east. I am sorry but preseason games arent the best pedictors of how a team is going to do. Evaluate the trade in april when they have played games that have mattered.


We are just discussing our initial impressions of two teams that have made significant personnel changes. We know that these are exhibition games, not the NBA playoffs. We understand that preseason games are not good predictors of future performance(just look at how many so called "experts" picked the Jets to win the AFC East). But right now they are all we have, since the regular season hasn't started.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

what I was talking about was 



> The Kenny Anderson trade was a good move, afterall.


To me it sounds like someone has made their decision on whether it was a good trade or not based on one single exhibition game thats all I am saying. Isn't that kinda ludacris?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm not the one you were quoting, but I think the KA trade was a great move. I base that assessment on watching Anderson play for the last 4 years, not on last night's game.

Anderson doesn't defend well, plain and simple. He is too small and too slow. Additionally, he does not hit the 18 ft J with any consistency, which is why teams were able to double team Pierce with impunity. Since when did Anderson become an indispensable cog? Who dreamed that up? Weren't they watching the games? The Celtics won in spite of Anderson, not because of him.

I would have traded Anderson even up for Shammond Williams. Baker was just a throw-in.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Here is the whole quote 



> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Looks like Boston finally has a team. The Kenny Anderson trade was a good move, afterall.
> 
> I'm glad to hear McDyees is solid. Hopefully the Knicks will start winning games when Spree and Houston plays.


I think that if anybody wants to beat nj their going to need to be able to contain J kidd. Maybe I am wrong but wasn't kenny a decent defender? I personnally think the Celtics fans will miss kenny once playoff time rolls around.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

KA, a decent defender? No way. He's slow and every other guard in the league can post him up. Anderson could not contain Jason Kidd in his wildest dreams, which is one of the reasons (although by no means the only reason) why the Celtics lost in the Eastern conference finals last year.

The C's may miss Rogers, and they may miss Strick, but they won't miss Kenny.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I personnally think the Celtics fans will miss kenny once playoff time rolls around.


:laugh:, we all know I am not gonna miss him.

I know its just one preseason game, but its a win almost without Pierce and Walker.  Can you believe that? They actually won without having Pierce and Walker get 20+ points.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah, I won't be missing Kenny either. Now he gets to play backup(where he belongs) for the Sonics.


----------

